# how much can you bent over row



## Scrappy

*How Much Can You Bent Over Row*​
60-100kg20851.87%100kg-140kg14235.41%140kg+5112.72%


----------



## Scrappy

how much can you bent over row?


----------



## Dandy-uk

underhand with barbell im doing 80kg at the moment if im using dumbell i get 50kg on got no more room for weight lol


----------



## Scrappy

i can do bout 120, i do prefer dumbell rows tho, but i have the same problem of not having enough room lol


----------



## poacher

One mans sledgehammer is another mans toffee hammer whats your point?


----------



## evad

im not being funny but these polls are next to useless due to them being too broad, as this one is

there is a hell of a lot of room inbetween 60 and 100kg as is the case with 100 to 140

if you want an accurate answer id add a lot more options in, with maybe 20kg inbetween each

i have rowed 108kg for 5 reps but in your poll i would be placed in the same bracket as someone who has done 138? hardly seems fair

so my answer is 108kg for 6


----------



## Chew

I'm at 55kg for 5 reps.


----------



## evad

yay i like this poll as none of the beasts are in here and i look like i have a respectable poundage


----------



## solidcecil

i have done 75kg for 8


----------



## Gym Bunny

BOR? In strict form? Not even 60kg :crying:


----------



## bkoz

140 on smith mathien.120underhand grip on ez bar..


----------



## BigDom86

what degree bend are we talking?

yates row i do 140kg+

normal row atleast 45degree bend max ive been too is 130kg right to belly button


----------



## Tom1990

wide grip hands facing down good form most ive done is 90kg for 6reps.... not tried going heavier....yet :ban:


----------



## anabolic ant

was rowing 160kg for 6 pretty good strict reps last year til i got my tennis elbow in both forearms,but was using about shoulder width over-hand grip with straps at pretty much a yates bent over degree would say even lower than the norm 45 degree angle...but now pretty ok on 130-140kgs...working up again!!!!


----------



## bizzlewood

80kg not including the bar


----------



## laurie g

20 reps with 100kg for two sets

the finish with 140 for 8


----------



## Robbie

are all these reps from the floor?


----------



## musclefox

Ive been doing them on the ez bar which is quite comfortable with 130k.


----------



## notorious1990

i do my bent over rows on a smith machine, for me its more comfortable and obviously controlled

120 for 6


----------



## evad

musclefox said:


> Ive been doing them on the ez bar which is quite comfortable with 130k.


interesting that your the second person to mention the ez bar, ive never seen this done to be honest

i much prefer tbar rows to bent over rows but am limited to how much i can tbar row at home



> ahhh this one is tough as everyone has different opinions on form!


totally agree, some people take the bar to the chest, some people cannot, others do not

although i answered 108, at the moment im at around 100 with good form, hoping to get to 120 and beyond

another factor that may be worth taking into account is when peopel do them, i do them after deadlifts (4x6) and pull ups (3x12), some people do them before pulls, some do them before deads which will have some sort of a bearing


----------



## blackbeard

100kg 4 15 reps, 120kg 8-10 reps 140 just hurts!

try 2 arm dumbell rows while laying on a 45 degree incline bench making sure to pull to the waist not shoulders,seen some awful techniques on 1 arm rows


----------



## liamhutch

i think it needs to be stated if you use momentum at all. I can row 140kg using momentum and feel i get nothing from it, so i usually do 110kg very strict and slow for about 8 and get FAR better stimulation to my back.


----------



## YoungGun

dutch_scott said:


> strict all reps taken stretch to shin 180kgs x8-10 reps,
> 
> yates sat up at 70degrees ive done 220kg
> 
> 45degrees bent over 150x10


 Fcuk me your a beast mate:thumbup1:


----------



## bigkiwi

Build up to 150kg for 10 on 4th working set


----------



## Tiger81

I do working sets of 100k and i go upto 130kg when im at my strongest. This is overhand BB row with Olympic bar. Good exercise


----------



## Nathrakh

Managed 2 sets of 8 at 140kg this week - wasn't easy though (will stick around there for a while).


----------



## Scrappy

i can do more using a ez bar for some reason, 220kg tho scott thats insane makes my deadlifts look pants lol


----------



## pob80

150 kg for 6 but squeeze my elbows back and hold at the top of the movement for a couple of seconds then control slowly down if you cant hold the squeeze at the top with your elbows back you got the weight there using momentum and not your back and should use a lighter weight


----------



## Lou

Reverse grip 100kg for 6 reps

Lou


----------



## musclefox

Did 130kg for 12 reps tonight on the ez bar, felt good..


----------



## martzee

180kg barbell rows and 90kg dbell row


----------



## Beklet

davetherave said:


> im not being funny but these polls are next to useless due to them being too broad, as this one is
> 
> there is a hell of a lot of room inbetween 60 and 100kg as is the case with 100 to 140


Agreed....

I've done 80kg for reps (and 90 with ropey form), but that was after deads, which may have some bearing on it :lol:


----------



## Mikazagreat

140kg not including the bar 5 reps with straps and belt.

Reverse can go up to 160kg without the bar.


----------



## MXD

120 for 10 at last count


----------



## siovrhyl

135x8 not done singles on this


----------



## Jacko89

92.5kg wide grip 45degree angle


----------



## liamhutch

dutch_scott said:


> never done singles,
> 
> 200is ok satup, def elbow movement etc,
> 
> the 180 is full from double digit reps...
> 
> row a 90kg dumbell for 10reps.


that is a big fvckin dumbel!


----------



## solidcecil

just changing mine, just got back from the gym and managed 10 reps of 85kg:thumb:


----------



## Willie

pob80 said:


> 150 kg for 6 but squeeze my elbows back and hold at the top of the movement for a couple of seconds then control slowly down if you cant hold the squeeze at the top with your elbows back you got the weight there using momentum and not your back and should use a lighter weight


Have you been watching A Week in the Dungeon?

My last working set was with 100kg yesterday, controlled reps with underhand grip holding the contraction at the top.


----------



## babyshins

Barbell i never go over 100g but can, i find my form suffers ! Sometimes I dop reall low for perfect form and rps , feels great !


----------



## Goose

Couldn't tell you to be honest.

Can do 67kg dumbell rows for 15 relatively easy. Highest the dumbells go


----------



## butcher

did my first proper set front grip 180 kilos 6 reps proper happy with that felt the buzz


----------



## nws

i use a "dumbbell" in the style of an olympic tricep/hammer curl bar. I can get good weight on and keep a nice balance. So single arm bent over rowing, today, after deadlifts was 70kg 6reps. Last week before deadlifts, 80kg 4reps


----------



## defdaz

Barbell rows are a great exercise but it's so easy to use bad form on them. You can be virtually upright, do a bit of a shrug and consider it a rep! Having said that I used to do 140kg myself so maybe I'm just as big a cheater as everyone else!? :lol: :lol:

Nowadays I am doing dumbell rows as strict as possible (pausing at the top etc.) with 50 / 60kg dbs (20 reps).


----------



## Rocho

110kg for 6 but i do these after deadlifts so my lowerback is fried first!! (excuses excuses)


----------



## willsey4

Does it really matter? Its not as if it deadlifting where you see how much you can lift. This exercise needs to be controlled and strict or its pointless. Chucking as much weight on the bar as you can will only result in poor form and using your lower back to chuck the weight up.


----------



## dog5566

with pritty good form 8x50kg but i culd do 70-80kg out of form,,but why?


----------



## Guest

PMSL at the amount of guys using the same or more weight than guys like Yates did at the peak of their career!

I have not done bent over rows in a long time but imo if your lower back moves at all it is too heavy! 3 plates per side for 12+ reps with perfect form is the heaviest i have gone to regularly. I have done 4 plates for 6 strict reps but even keeping the back strict made this exercise ineffiecient for me, you have to get a certain feel/contraction in your back or else the exercise is pointless......


----------



## Dezw

Using strict form the last time I did this I got 7 reps at 80kg.

Too many people use a weight far too heavy for them and end up doing a kind of half shrug bentover row, no use.


----------



## YoungGun

Haven't done it in ages, but i think i was doing like 100kg for 8 reps or so.

Not a massive weight but i'm only a small dude.


----------



## Dezw

KJW said:


> Anyone got any good links to vids of someone doing the correct bent row technique? For some reason in the last few months I haven't been able to execute what I thought was correct form without reverting to an underhand grip.
> 
> Thanks.


Youtube matey.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

most i have done is 85kg for 5 reps with perfect form


----------



## Rickski

Well I put my back out on Monday doing 3 plates a side so I will be concentrating on stricter form in future that is for sure.


----------



## James21

90kg for 10 reps, normal overhand grip.


----------



## skd

i row 125kg then drop 5kg every set down to 100kg


----------



## nobody

55kg 5x5 :blush:


----------



## chopperead

I get told off for doing bent over rows at my gym so i do them on a t-bar with a chest pad 5x70kg the most ive done .


----------



## Dsahna

One arm dumbell rows at 70 kg


----------



## big_jim_87

140k is a light sesion lol thats after chinn and single arm lol my best is 190k slightly loose form for 9 reps. doing deads atm tho


----------



## Themanabolic

6 x 120kg ... haven't done a 1rm

chopper why do u get told off ??


----------



## CharliePax

i can bent over row 85kg with barbell and 50kg each hand for dumbbell row find that the bent over row does more for me though but always experimenting.


----------



## robisco11

120kgx5, not gone any lower than that.


----------



## BigDom86

big_jim_87 said:


> 140k is a light sesion lol thats after chinn and single arm lol my best is 190k slightly loose form for 9 reps. doing deads atm tho


single arm 190k? :confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

BigDom86 said:


> single arm 190k? :confused1:


A BAHOO moment i think dom


----------



## BigDom86

a what moment? didnt know they made 190kg dumbells lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Not enough...!


----------



## LittleChris

Con said:


> PMSL at the amount of guys using the same or more weight than guys like Yates did at the peak of their career!
> 
> I have not done bent over rows in a long time but imo if your lower back moves at all it is too heavy! 3 plates per side for 12+ reps with perfect form is the heaviest i have gone to regularly. I have done 4 plates for 6 strict reps but even keeping the back strict made this exercise ineffiecient for me, you have to get a certain feel/contraction in your back or else the exercise is pointless......


Agreed. I find 8reps at 130 does me nicely.

If you can't hold the weight at the top for a second then you are using momentum to get it up there, not the actual muscle.


----------



## Ironhorse

125k olympic bar, with a underhand grip.


----------



## BigDom86

LittleChris said:


> Agreed. I find 8reps at 130 does me nicely.
> 
> *If you can't hold the weight at the top for a second then you are using momentum to get it up there, not the actual muscle*.


straight from dorians mouth  i agree completely


----------



## Adam T

30-40 kg


----------



## big_jim_87

BigDom86, lol no bent over row after single arm and wide chins lol


----------



## Jux

lol i do my bent over's with a 90 degree bend xD no wonder i cant get hugh numbers.


----------



## TURTLE21

80kg x 6


----------



## Testoholic

125 x 6 for good form. love this excercise, one that i dont see being used too often anymore..


----------



## Aftershock

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> lol i do my bent over's with a 90 degree bend xD no wonder i cant get hugh numbers.


Thats very true most people do bent over rows that are far from bent over lol

I prefer pendlaay rows.

http://stronglifts.com/how-to-perform-the-pendlay-row-with-correct-technique/


----------



## Will101

90Kg for 6 reps strict form


----------



## Dav1

I agree with what con has said, and echo the fact that the only accurate way of telling if you are doing a strict row is to do a Pendlay row (from the floor and back never coming above parallel to the floor) From a site from a top strength coach to put it into perspective he trained with Ronnie coleman who struggled with 350lbs although when cheating he said Coleman could do over 500lbs so if strict there are a lot of people on this board who are stronger than Ronnie Coleman. Apparently the great Powerlifter Ed Coen was the greatest exponent this strength coach had seen perform this strict row doing reps with well ovr 500lbs.


----------



## TaintedSoul

0kg's... I never do bent over rows.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

depends on how much the body weighs.....ooops wrong forum:whistling:


----------



## willsey4

Do powerlifters do bent over rows???

If not then does the weight matter? Only my stance on this though


----------



## Dsahna

Im doing bo rows to strengthen supporter muscles to get my big lifts up!


----------



## egyption t

last training it was 160 kg wiz da bar,....145 db one arm row


----------



## Dav1

Willsey apparently the pendlay row (a very strict version of the bent over row) is done by some powerlifters, as I said in my post a top PLing trainer promoted them and Ed Coan seemed to excel at them.


----------



## chrisba

Not done a max recently but can do 60kg for 12 reps.


----------



## orange86

i was going to say, like con suggested earlier- the figures people are pushing seem crazy.

i do strict pendley rows where my back is 90 degrees to the floor (parallel) and i struggle past 60kg.

i reckon peoples form is less than 90 degrees and some maybe jerking the body to gain momentum


----------



## bigbear21

140 for 8 with good form 180 with some rythum, (can't spell) have been as high as 200 but that was a long long time ago


----------



## DanJ

140 for 6 last night!! Feeling it today!!


----------



## avfc_ant

100kg x 6 wide grip over hand


----------



## Mr Incredible

stupid question, any **** can hump a weight, bent rows are all about form


----------



## Ironclad

^^^ datBtru


----------



## Taylor01

100kg for 3 strict reps, standing on a step, torso horizontal


----------



## Mark W H

Currently only 60Kg because of a lower back issue, but as it gets sronger so the lifts keep going up, 2.5kg per week!!


----------



## Lois_Lane

I don't go over 3 plates but i keep it 100% strict and do 10-15 reps any more and i feel it in my low back not my lats.


----------



## glen danbury

to be honest i would love to one day open one of these threads and see some yuotube footage accompanying it - not stating I disbelieve anyone but rather i think alot of these threads there so much variance that can occur with form/degree of angle etc etc


----------



## Nathrakh

Managed 3 plates a side yesterday again after a long time trying to get strength up again so well pleased.


----------



## littlesimon

90kg 3x5 strict form. The weight's going up 2.5kg every week.


----------



## jakelad

80kg, 3x8-10


----------



## Malibu

ive actually just gone up to 100kg

from monday

5x5


----------



## smaj210

120kg yesterday fourth set 2nd rep felt a pop and am struggling to walk. bloody hurt


----------



## MillionG

85kg x 5


----------



## big_jim_87

revers grip 200kg x 8 but loose form can do 180k x 12 with ok form

ppl bang on about form what do ppl think of big rons form?

what do they think of his back?


----------



## StephenC

big_jim_87 said:


> revers grip 200kg x 8 but loose form can do 180k x 12 with ok form
> 
> ppl bang on about form what do ppl think of big rons form?
> 
> what do they think of his back?


Quality rowing Jim:thumbup1:

150kg for approx 10rest pause reps on monday 5 weeks out from stage


----------



## Andy Dee

80kg for 6


----------



## xpower

95kg 4x8


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> revers grip 200kg x 8 but loose form can do 180k x 12 with ok form
> 
> ppl bang on about form what do ppl think of big rons form?
> 
> what do they think of his back?


Big Ron is still getting a massive pump as he says he trains for the pump.

Plus you are not Big Ron

I go up to 140kg and do strict full ROM reps for around 15 reps per set.


----------



## Guest

160kg good form


----------



## C.Hill

110kg x 6


----------



## arniemonkey

big_jim_87 said:


> revers grip 200kg x 8 but loose form can do 180k x 12 with ok form
> 
> ppl bang on about form what do ppl think of big rons form?
> 
> what do they think of his back?


i bet with that weight theyre thrown up and your arms hardly bend ..thats the prob with these poll s like squatting they might only bend the knees 2 inch and say they squat 200kg but cant do a propper rep with 100 with all these you need video so people can see whose doing the real stuff(not doubting you but 4 1/2 plate b o r is insane if thats you in the picture


----------



## eezy1

tbar - 80kg

DB - 50kg


----------



## JM

120KG x 4 Reps


----------



## Chelsea

Most ive done is 170kg with wraps and belt for 5-6 theses days i rep 140kg for around 8-12


----------



## JANIKvonD

only really use dumbells 40kg is highest my gym has so 4x8


----------



## huge monguss

80KG


----------



## toxo

I think at one point i was repping with 180-200kg with leg drive. Im only betting back into trainning after a few years of so no were near that now.


----------



## Chelsea

JANIKvonD said:


> only really use dumbells 40kg is highest my gym has so 4x8


Why not use a barbell mate and progress?


----------



## Beans

120kg's over hand on an oly bar, with proper form, from just below my knee to touching my belt. I can go heavier but the form gets progressively worse. I do use straps.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Chelsea said:


> Why not use a barbell mate and progress?


was letting my left side catch up lol  will be changing again soon


----------



## barsnack

80kg for 4 reps (not including bar)


----------



## deeconfrost

with good form,and no jolting everything just to get it up lol 60 kg


----------



## quinn85

90k for working sets, 100k for 3 or 4, never tried 1rm for these


----------



## Barker

Never know how far to bend over, too far and my lower back aches too much, to little and its a shrug...

got 60kg for 12 yesterday


----------



## rsd147

80kg with strict form


----------



## Slater8486

80kg underhand grip I use though.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Bor 155kg for around 6-8 reps. Bor double handed grip one end of the bar loaded 180kg 5 reps


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Work up to 135kg x7 reps on last set.


----------



## Chelsea

2 year bump :lol:

200kg for reps for me.


----------



## rb79

as of yesterday ...5 sets 5 reps @80kg


----------



## Mark2021

120kg for 6 reps


----------



## Zann

75 kg 5x5 after 5 weeks on stronglifts.


----------



## RowRow

Best ever was 260kg for a couple with incredibly sh!t form a couple years back.

And prior to abscess best was 220kg for a few.

Currently unable to train still


----------



## J_boyd85

I prefer to do a few sets and squeeze at the top then do a heavy set at the end about 140 kg .... its all about the movement not the weight


----------



## big_jim_87

I have done 200k for 10 in the past but now I also focus on the move more then the weight.

I'll go up to 180k with a little cheat involved then usually a pump and squeeze set with a few random pauses at peek contraction thrown in of about 100kx20 then an even lighter set of say 60k same style as the 100k set and again hit maybe 20 or so reps...

Usually done 1st or 2nd in the routine and will typically alternate with chins 1st n 2nd etc every now n then.


----------



## Captain lats

60kg 4 me but when i can do 100kg i'll change my username 2 back man


----------



## Wardy33

100kg max cheat reps for 8


----------



## Prince Adam

Finally got the 'feel' for these.

Now up to 90kg 4x5


----------



## micky12

used to love the single arm DB bent over rows , didnt like the barbell rows, find single much better , going to throw these in my next back day and get back to you's


----------



## Carbon-12

don't do bent over row but do machine row @ 45kg each side for 6 reps so thats 90kg total with good form (chest pressing against the thing  )


----------



## ConP

I never go over 3 plates on this move.


----------



## Kristina

70k for 6-8 reps...that includes a couple cheats.

DB rows usually 35k for 8-12 reps or 40k for about 5-8. I usually include a couple cheat rows, I'm all for it!

Am I right in thinking it's not possible to see the poll if using my mobile phone...!?


----------



## Lil Robo

atm 150Kg Overhand for around 6 reps


----------



## jjdlennon

102.5k x5 for me but thats a pendlay row from the floor


----------



## mal

big_jim_87 said:


> I have done 200k for 10.


that's an insane amount of weight.....fvck.


----------



## nWo

Yates rowing 100KG for reps at the moment. Funny considering I can't even bench 100KG for 1 rep as it stands, pushing movements are the bane of my life :lol:


----------



## Nuts

120kG for 12 yates palms up


----------



## xpower

Yates style but overhand grip 140 for @ mo


----------



## EpicSquats

Hammer strength rows 37.5kg per arm 19 reps first set, 16 the second. Will increase the weight next session.

Do them on a machine like this ( both hands at the same time )


----------



## UkWardy

Bent over barbell row 90kg

Dumbell Row 40kg DB


----------



## Bensif

Barbell 140kg over hand

Dumbell 65kg


----------



## RowRow

With a good amount of swing used to have 220kg bent over row. Currently keeping form tight 180 for a couple is my max

Can play with 80kg dumbbells on one arm rows


----------



## Peace frog

Just 80kg for 8


----------



## gearchange

Bensif said:


> Barbell 140kg over hand
> 
> Dumbell 65kg


This^^^ both for 10-12


----------



## FelonE1

Underhand 100kg for 4 sets of 8


----------



## Heavyassweights

straps, o/h

130 for 5 sets of 12

lol


----------



## 31205

Straps o/h 110 x 10.


----------



## Kristina

StephenC said:


> Quality rowing Jim1:
> 
> 150kg for approx 10rest pause reps on monday 5 weeks out from stage


Damn... some impressive strength around here back in 2010!


----------



## L3rouge

me thinks most people are in the first group.... 100+ is intense


----------



## andyhuggins

vids may be good to see :whistling:


----------



## mrwright

About 120kg reverse grip


----------



## UkWardy

Barbell Row 90kg 3x5 then 100kg 2x5

Dumbell row 42.5kg 3x8

Both strict form no cheat reps.


----------



## andyhuggins

150kg underhand.


----------



## Jon.B

100kg overhand for 8 at the moment with good form


----------



## bigchickenlover

View attachment 163272


Just warming up!!


----------



## IGotTekkers

I do 80kg for reps I can lift much heavier but my lower back suffers.


----------



## MRSTRONG

i question the form on some of these 100+ rows given the lack of big backs by those claiming big numbers .


----------



## Dazza

140kg at my best on tren, but typically do 80kg as it's much easier on the joints, plus I love going for volume.

Going heavy is more for showing off, or if I feel my routine needs a change.

This is machine rows.


----------



## Big ape

theres bent over rows ... then there 80% of people that perform it like a crippled shrug ... most i have done with correct form and stop at the bottom is 40 a side for 3 reps


----------



## Straighthate

60KG rowing to stomach.

45KG rowing to bottom of chest.

Crazy how much stronger rowing a few inches lower can make you.


----------



## nobody

42.5 kg


----------

